# Multi joint Swimbaits



## zeroguage419 (Nov 17, 2013)

So, I'm off work for the winter and a little bored so i decided to try my hand at lure making. I had been reading this forum off and on and must say I'm extremely impressed with what I have seen. Of course I probably should have started of with something a little more simple but a friend of mine has been talking about these swimbaits for months now so I figure I would give them a shot. I have no power tools other then a drill so these are taking quite some time to form shape and sand, So far i have a 3, 4 and 5 joint lures. I figure i can use a few different buoyancy's and lips but im not quite to that point yet.


----------



## ztmdodge (May 10, 2013)

Looks good so far. I know how that winter boredom goes. I've been making a new type of hook and a new rig for live bait fishing for flatheads this winter.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow! Making jointed swimbaits is one heck of a way to start lure making. 
Did you read the training manual backwards?  That's a really nice start on those. Looking forward to seeing them finished.


----------



## zeroguage419 (Nov 17, 2013)

I have run into a few problems so far. 1. its taking so damn long to to carve and sand out 1 lure blank, so i grabbed a drill and some scrap wood and made a lathe, working great so far. knocked out 10 in about 30 minutes or so. 2. Cutting the V for the joints is a pain since all i have is a coping saw. might try to make a home made miter box. The lathe worked so I'm hoping with a little luck i can speed this part of the process as well. And finally...the paint. I dont have an airbrush kit so i just grabbed some random cans of spray paint and gave it a shot. Didnt come out very good  Not a big deal at this point, going to work on making the bodies and joints until i have a good stock. by then hopefully ill have a solution to painting.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

zeroguage419 said:


> I have run into a few problems so far. 1. its taking so damn long to to carve and sand out 1 lure blank, so i grabbed a drill and some scrap wood and made a lathe, working great so far. knocked out 10 in about 30 minutes or so. 2. Cutting the V for the joints is a pain since all i have is a coping saw. might try to make a home made miter box. The lathe worked so I'm hoping with a little luck i can speed this part of the process as well. And finally...the paint. I dont have an airbrush kit so i just grabbed some random cans of spray paint and gave it a shot. Didnt come out very good  Not a big deal at this point, going to work on making the bodies and joints until i have a good stock. by then hopefully ill have a solution to painting.


A drill lathe is a good idea, especially if it is electric or you have multiple batteries! Also, as far as cutting the "V" could you just mark where it goes then make a single cut through the blank to separate, then secure sand paper to a flat level surface and sand it by hand? Not sure what angle you need though? Just an idea....

Mr. A


----------



## zeroguage419 (Nov 17, 2013)

its an old corded drill, no batteries to worry about


----------



## zeroguage419 (Nov 17, 2013)

Here is where im at so far. Waiting for my order of screw eyes to come in to start assembling. Going to lathe about 15 more bodies today. Maybe more if i get out to get some dowel rods. working on getting an airbush kit since the spay paint, paint job isnt that great.


----------



## zeroguage419 (Nov 17, 2013)

And here is my lathe  lol


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

That's just awesome! Very much looking forward to watching your progress.


----------



## zeroguage419 (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks  its been a learning process for sure.


----------



## zeroguage419 (Nov 17, 2013)

What to do next?!?!


----------



## hawgseeker (Mar 25, 2012)

Like that homemade lathe idea could you explain a little more how you did that?


----------



## zeroguage419 (Nov 17, 2013)

basically its a 2x4 with a few pieces of wood screwed to it. One piece at the back about 8 inches high i hose clamp the handle of the drill to and 2 pieces on the side to center and hold the drill. im now using hose clamps instead of the tape. The tail stock is held in with 2 strips of 3/4 by 3/4 wood only screwed in on the ends so it flexes in the middle, using a c clamp to hold tail stock now instead of tape. the tail stock pin is a piece of brass rod i ground to a point and mounted in the block of wood. so far its working pretty good.


----------



## hawgseeker (Mar 25, 2012)

Wow pretty clever setup you have there.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Have you finished any of these yet? Looking forward to seeing how they turned out.


----------



## zeroguage419 (Nov 17, 2013)

Not yet, finances are low due to layoff so im only picking up a few supplies here and there. I have close to a dozen ready for paint. Was also hoping to get my hands on an airbrush set but it looks like it will be rattle can painting


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Didn't see it mentioned, but if you haven't yet, you should seal the wood before you paint. Once water touches the unsealed wood, the bait will swell and more than likely split. I'm just starting a floating rat swimbait project and have been doing a bunch of research. Some of the failed bait pictures are pretty disheartening...


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

zeroguage419 said:


> And here is my lathe  lol


I like the DIY spirit making a wood lathe to speed up your lure making. For me my ideas of lure making depended on my ability to hand carve something. I will call it my inability to hand carve a lure.
The idea of the homemade lathe from my old unused drill motor seems like an answer to the experiment process to try out some projects for myself.
Thanks for posting


----------

